# Trout Stream



## chickenhawk (Sep 30, 2006)

Could someone help me? I am trying to find a spot to fly fish trout. I have been looking around paint creek and the clinton river. I have maps and I have checked out the access points by the parking area's, but the water's not very accessible. I have driven up, down, and around that area trying to find a spot to access the water for the past 2 weekends. Could someone help me out and send me a PM to point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Rouge river in rockford is a popular spot. Lots of steel head there too


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Try paint creek in downtown rochester. Very accessible. I would park behind the police station off of pine rd. From there you can follow the creek up or down.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Fish the Clinton in downtown Auburn Hills, you will find far more fish than in Paint Creek, if you can't catch trout there take up bluegill fishing.


----------



## Willfishanytime (Jun 23, 2011)

I would like to know were is the Clinton river in down town auburn hills? Thank you for any help


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

Squirel Road. south of 59. there is a park at the corner of squirel and auburn and if you head back north, you can access the clinton from the skate park and from the park just to the north of that. There are trails along the river. good fishy spots too.


----------

